# New member from Bannockburn



## CavityandLacey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello,   I have just bought my first motorhome and returned from a week in wales on Caravanning and Camping club sites.  I quickly realised they don't suit me or my two spaniels who i walk off lead in the woods or on the beach.   I think wild camping is the way ahead for me, although I lost the will to live trying to find somewhere in Wales for our last night and drove home early.  

would joining as a full member and downloading the POI's to the sat nav be a good idea for me so that i can find some places to camp and let the dogs off their leads in appropriate places?

Any help or advice would be great as i would like to get away most weekends and I have a week off in august to sort out a trip.   I will mainly be staying in scotland. 

thanks


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 2, 2015)

The membership is worth every penny. You will get access to the POIs of which there are plenty.
Had you had the POIs when in Wales you wouldn't have been disappointed.
Go mad, spend the money! You won't look back.


----------



## maingate (Jun 2, 2015)

Have a look at the C&CC THS (Temporary Holiday Sites). We have 5 dogs and use them as there are usually good dog walking areas nearby. We have been to 3 on this trip. Montrose (old airfield, brilliant for the dogs), Bridge of Allan (good dog walk by the river) and now at Peebles (again, no problem with the dogs). We have also wilded but it is nice to have a few days in one place and meet up with friends. They average around £7 - £8 a night and are more informal than proper sites (unless run by the BCC {British Caravanners Club section}). :lol-061:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 2, 2015)

You won't regret joining mate the poi's are a godsend, go ahead just do it, all your needs for you and your dog will be sorted


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
There are many many places in Wales to park up free.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, best £20 you'll spend this year if you want to wil and you decide to join.


----------



## CavityandLacey (Jun 2, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for each of your replies - full membership seems to be the way ahead but I will also look at the Temp sites with the caravan club as i have a 12 month membership which i thought was going in the bin


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 3, 2015)

I was 25 years member with the camping and caravan club until I joined here, direct debit cancelled 2 years ago, waste of fekin money, didn't get anything of use from them, discounts etc, my firsts weekend wilding saved me more in 2 nights than any discount from the ccc in 25 years, so go ahead you won't regret it


----------



## champstar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the wonderful world of motorhoming. I live in Stirling and try to use my van as much as possible mainly wilding these days though I do use the occasional site now and then :scared:

If you are a member of the Camping and caravanning club then look at the DA meets and Temporary Holiday sites(THS). They are sometimes a hit or a miss but most of the ones in Scotland are friendly enough. I used to run a THS up at Benderloch near Oban. If you are new to this world they are a good way to meet people and get hints and tips. They are usually on a field somewhere with water and a toilet dump, basically nearly wilding.
There are also meets organised by this forum but not many in Scotland, The main regular one is up near Loch Ness about twice a year.
The area you are in is great for wilding as just a few minutes drive and you have some good places on tap.

We have a dog too and really like the west coast as there are some fantastic places you can take your dog.

Joining this site and paying the membership gives you the POI which you can download onto a sat nav but if planning in advance try to check them out on google earth as some stops are only suitable for a small campervan and not a coach built motorhome. There are also POI for water taps which are great if you are touring and looking for water and also a new feature on public toilets where if you dont use certain chemicals in your toilet you can discretely dump you toilet waste.

So go ahead and join up and then you can pm me for any help and advice.


----------



## CavityandLacey (Sep 22, 2015)

*Thank you for your advice*

I joined and downloaded the POI's what a god send.   I went on tour 'up north' and loved it - I won't be renewing my membership for the C &CC me thinks.   I posted a blog about my trip http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/blogs/101279/732-tour-cavity-lacey-road-less-travelled.html.   We hope to get away this weekend if it stays nice.     I also have to arrange an MOT, Insurance and service before the end of the months as that will be one year I have had my MH.    Do you know anyone local i.e. Stirling, Bannockburn etc?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum mate, why don't you come along to the St Andrews meet weekending 10th October, be a great weekend


----------



## jeanette (Sep 22, 2015)

For your insurance look at AIB on this site we have just insured ours and saved some moneyccompared to our old one and also others we looked at Oh and hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 22, 2015)

Try getting to the Islands if you like open space and deserted beaches. They are addictive so be warned once you do one! Arran and Mull are good and not to far to start with and Wild camping heaven.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun and check out the Lab reports in the Blogs section.


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::dog::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## The laird (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hello and welcome*

As Jim says pop to the meeting in October at St. Andrews ,meet other wilders.great value when a FULL member


----------



## CavityandLacey (Sep 23, 2015)

*St andrews*



Jimhunterj4 said:


> Welcome to the forum mate, why don't you come along to the St Andrews meet weekending 10th October, be a great weekend



Hi,  

I have pencilled it in the diary.  We are getting some building work done that week but the builders are scheduled to complete on the Friday before so if they are we will be there but if not we will have to give it a miss.


----------



## The laird (Sep 23, 2015)

101279 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have pencilled it in the diary.  We are getting some building work done that week but the builders are scheduled to complete on the Friday before so if they are we will be there but if not we will have to give it a miss.



No probs were gonna b there


----------

